# Clinical Hypnosis: Not a Stunt, but a Focused



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clinical Hypnosis: Not a Stunt, but a Focused Mental Statehttp://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...?nav=rss_health


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

very interesting eric, makes a lot of sense.My councellor wanted me to go for hypnosis last year, but i was too bad (depression wise) to go for it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypnosis/SA00084Hypnosis: An altered state of consciousness Nov 8, 2005http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/alternati...edicine/PN00001Complementary and alternative medicine: What is it?http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/alternati...edicine/SA00078Complementary and alternative medicine: Evaluate claims of treatment success


----------

